# Plastic Water Bottles (carboys)



## ffemt128 (Jan 13, 2010)

What's everyone's thought on the plastic water bottles from the water suppliers. 

I have a 3 gallon crystal springs bottle that I was considering using as an additional carboy for racking into and possilble longer storage of my apple wine prior to bottleing. I have heard conflicting views about them. Can they be used for wine making. 

If so I may consider purchasing another at walmart since the bottle with water and the deposit are only (I think) about $12.00 for a 3 gallon and ~ $20 for a 5. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 13, 2010)

The only plastic carboys that are designed for fermenting beverages without leaching in alcohol are BetterBottles. The plastic water bottles from water suppliers are probably safe as they are food grade, and they would probably be fine for racking into prior to bottling, but they would be a poor choice for long-term aging because of the oxygen they will allow into your wine/beer/cider/mead.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 13, 2010)

Many use them and there are no proven facts against them but a lot of here say. one would rather spend the extra money and be sure. If you are going to use them for primary that would be fine I guess but I woy=uldnt bulk age in them myself.


----------



## cpfan (Jan 13, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> What's everyone's thought on the plastic water bottles from the water suppliers.


Personally I won't use them. As Wade said, there are some folks who do use them, and they claim no problems.

You might wish to read the following recent thread.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5841

Steve


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 13, 2010)

3 gallon better bottles will run you around $20. Cost a little more but you are guaranteed not to have any problems. I think glass is probably about the same. I see you live in a big city so finding either one of these shouldn't be a problem.

This is a never endind, and probably the mostly widely discussed and debated subject in this entire forum.

I think in conclusion most everyone will agree, its just not worth considering using anything for bulk storage or even a secondary fermentation, except something designed specifically for brewing. Noone is willing to find out later they compromised a whole batch of wine because they saved a few dollars on these containers.

Use the right one, and you'll never have to say "you're sorry".

Troy


----------

